# tire recommendation



## sana (9 mo ago)

hello, can you guys recommend a shop to buy extra tire good for camping? also maybe a mopar one like this shop but they dont have one we're looking for.


----------



## Happy Joe (11 mo ago)

I typically use 4wd to camp in relatively difficult terrain so I almost always purchase aggressive mud, light truck, tires. Finding tires that I like is sometimes a real challenge.
Once I settle on a size and tread pattern;

My two favorite sources are 4Wheel Parts Warehouse (because they have a local store, and have fair to good prices when tires are on sale)...








4WP | Off Road Truck Parts & Jeep Accessories Store


When 4 Wheel Parts opened its doors in 1961, the motto was “Quality Parts, Lowest Prices, Fastest Service and Fully Guaranteed.” Powered by that attitude, 4 Wheel Parts grew from a one-person operation to the global leader in truck, Jeep, SUV and off-road performance products. Today, 55 years later,



www.4wheelparts.com





... And Discount Tire (because I can occasionally get blems (tires with visual irregularities) at a good discount, and the local stores fix flats for free.. Again try to get tires on sale.




__





Discount Tire | Tires and Wheels for Sale | Online & In-Person







www.discounttire.com





Enjoy!

Edit:
It should be noted that I am a bit of an exception in how I camp (off road) and what I like for tires (traction is everything; for me; smooth ride and quiet ride are less than secondary considerations).
IMO, most campers that rarely venture off road and frequent camp grounds with maintained roads will probably be happier with all terrain/street tires of one brand or another than with aggressive mud tread tires (aggressive mud tread tires typically are noisier and ride rougher than all terrain treaded tires, and sometimes have inferior life expectancy... Be sure your tires are a close match to your needs and desires.

Enjoy!


----------



## cbramsey5898 (9 mo ago)

Most of the time, when I have seen similar requests on other forums or Facebook groups, it is seeking a recommendation for RV tires. I would think that a decent mudder tire should be satisfactory.


----------

